# Some cigars I have rolled



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I got a hold of some full wrapper tobacco leafs and so this past week I was able to roll some cigars. I only had 4 Maduro wrappers and the others are Conn. I don't have a Cheveta Knife yet so I used a scalpel to cut the tobacco to roll, and I don't have the tool to cut the caps so I have been making them all with some kind of pig tail. I have also been making most a closed foot, but have done one open and one kinda like a shag foot. The hardest part I think is getting a good cap, and all the Maduros where left hand rolls so that made them even harder. I have some more Conn wrappers so there will be more to come. Hopefully I will get better LOL

Two Conn cigars, the one with the big pig tail is now in Andy's hands LOL
















Closed foot on both









The four Maduros








All pig tails
















L to R shag foot, open foot, closed foot, twisted closed foot

















The shag foot has a Conn boarder.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I have the same countertop. Nice. I like the cigars too.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Impressive Frank! You really are pretty good at that... I guess it wasn't beginners luck @ the Nub event.

Cool pics!!!:nod:


----------



## Cigar Runner (Sep 30, 2009)

Great looking cigars,

Cheers


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

fuente~fuente said:


> Impressive Frank! You really are pretty good at that... I guess it wasn't beginners luck @ the Nub event.
> 
> Cool pics!!!:nod:


The Nub event was the first time I cut the wrappers etc.. These where made after I learned at the Nub event.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Very nice. Would like to learn how to roll one of these days. Where do you get your leaves from?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

ejgarnut said:


> Very nice. Would like to learn how to roll one of these days. Where do you get your leaves from?


These where given to me by a friend, but here Otoao Cigars 954-647-4643 you can buy filler, binder and wrapper leaf as well as molds and any other tools you may need if you want to do it all.


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks good Frank!


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

This is the guy I want to hang with. Out of cigars, let me roll one. That is Macgyver sh!t to me. All I can say is you must be a fast learner, cause that takes some skills. Those sticks look great. Good job on them.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> These where given to me by a friend, but here Otoao Cigars 954-647-4643 you can buy filler, binder and wrapper leaf as well as molds and any other tools you may need if you want to do it all.


Cool! Thanks for the info. Its never too early to prepare for the fall of our society. I figure rolling skillz will come in handy when it happens. I should also have the time to grow my own then...sweet!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

How fun!


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

They look pretty good


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

Slap a label on 'em and sell them as prototypes:smile:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Very nice looking cigars.


----------



## InvokeMe (Aug 21, 2009)

The amount of work, care and attention to detail that goes into hand rolling cigars makes me understand why they cost as much as they do. Outstanding craftsmanship on your sticks.


----------



## CackalackyStogieMeister (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow, very nice job. Those look like some quality cigars. Seems like they're all perfectly round. Well done! :clap2:


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Look great! Looks like I have a place to get ahold of some backy now instead dismantling cigars.


----------



## zinite (Sep 26, 2009)

That's awesome, congrats on the good job.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> Cool! Thanks for the info. Its never too early to prepare for the fall of our society. I figure rolling skillz will come in handy when it happens. I should also have the time to grow my own then...sweet!


Kind of pessimistic and optimistic all wrapped up in one post.:rotfl:


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow, Frank that is great. they look awesome


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice job rolling your own! They truned out very nice!


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

Lookin good


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Something I always wanted to try.. That basic kit isn't at a bad price. Only problem is I need to buy a VCR to watch the instruction tape. heh.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

mrsmitty said:


> Look great! Looks like I have a place to get ahold of some backy now instead dismantling cigars.


I thought you did an good job with yours (serious).

Dont think I will ever forget that cap though!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow Frank! Those are awesome dude! Did you use a mold or anything? They're perfect looking!


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

Damn nice work Frank! :thumb:

You got some talent my brother!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

eyesack said:


> Wow Frank! Those are awesome dude! Did you use a mold or anything? They're perfect looking!


I had full wrapper leafs and cigar blanks (filler and binder already formed without the wrapper).


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Nocturnus said:


> Something I always wanted to try.. That basic kit isn't at a bad price. Only problem is I need to buy a VCR to watch the instruction tape. heh.


I haven't contacted that company but I would be really surprised if that wasn't a DVD now.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

You and I should have a Roll Off Herf


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow, nice job Frank!


----------



## Smdmmfd (Oct 8, 2009)

good job man


----------

